# TOP 5 ĐƠN VỊ THI CÔNG CỬA GỖ CÔNG NGHIỆP TẠI TP HCM



## kimchi8 (30/11/21)

*TOP 5 ĐƠN VỊ THI CÔNG CỬA GỖ CÔNG NGHIỆP TẠI TP HCM*












5 / 5 ( 1 bình chọn )

_Hiện nay, bạn có thể dễ dàng tìm thấy một đơn vị thi công cửa gỗ công nghiệp tại TP HCM. Thế nhưng, việc chọn được một nơi uy tín lại là băn khoăn của không ít người. Bởi, trên thực tế có vô số địa điểm khiến khách hàng phải thất vọng. Dưới đây là 5 cái tên đáng để bạn tham khảo nhất!_

*I. Những lưu ý khi sử dụng cửa gỗ công nghiệp*



_Có nhiều lưu ý quan trọng bạn nên biết khi thi công và sử dụng cửa gỗ công nghiệp_
Không phải là cái tên mới mẻ trên thị trường nhưng cửa gỗ công nghiệp vẫn luôn nhận được sự quan tâm lớn. Việc thi công cửa gỗ công nghiệp không quá phức tạp cộng với tính ứng dụng cao nên sản phẩm này được lắp đặt ở nhiều vị trí như: cửa phòng ngủ, cửa phòng ban công ty, cửa thông phòng, cửa nhà vệ sinh,…



Không thể phủ nhận những ưu điểm vượt trội mà cửa gỗ công nghiệp mang lại. Tuy nhiên, để sản phẩm phát huy hết khả năng của mình, bạn nên lưu ý một số điều khi sử dụng dòng cửa này:



– Tùy vị trí lắp đặt mà chọn loại cửa gỗ công nghiệp phù hợp. Chẳng hạn: những nơi khô ráo thì chỉ cần sử dụng cửa loại tiêu chuẩn. Những nơi có độ ẩm cao như nhà vệ sinh, nhà tắm thì nên dùng loại chống nước, chống ẩm.

– Tránh lắp đặt tại nơi tiếp xúc trực tiếp với ánh nắng mặt trời để cửa bền lâu.

– Hạn chế việc tác động mạnh lên bề mặt cửa để giữ cửa không bị trầy xước, hư hỏng.

– Vệ sinh cửa thường xuyên bằng vật liệu mềm, có thể sử dụng chất tẩy chuyên dụng hoặc nước rửa chén.

– Lựa chọn đơn vị cung cấp cũng như thi công cửa gỗ công nghiệp uy tín, chất lượng.



Xem thêm: CỬA GỖ CÔNG NGHIỆP LÀ GÌ? ĐỊA CHỈ MUA CỬA GỖ CÔNG NGHIỆP HIỆN NAY

*II. Top 5 đơn vị thi công cửa gỗ công nghiệp tại TP HCM*



_Bạn có thể dễ dàng tìm thấy đơn vị thi công và sử dụng cửa gỗ công nghiệp tại TP HCM_
Sở dĩ việc lựa chọn đơn vị thi công cửa gỗ công nghiệp cũng là một trong những lưu ý quan trọng đối với khách hàng có ý định mua và sử dụng sản phẩm bởi điều này đóng vai trò không nhỏ trong việc tăng tuổi thọ của cửa. Bên cạnh đó, một đơn vị thi công uy tín còn giúp cửa gỗ công nghiệp có tính thẩm mỹ cao, mang lại sự hài lòng tuyệt đối cho khách hàng.



Để các bạn dễ dàng tham khảo và lựa chọn, dưới đây là TOP 5 đơn vị thi công cửa gỗ công nghiệp tại TP HCM. Danh sách này được tổng hợp dựa trên nhiều tiêu chí như: chất lượng cửa, dịch vụ chăm sóc khách hàng, giá thành, sự đánh giá của khách hàng,…

*1. FAMIDOOR*



_FAMIDOOR là đơn vị thi công và sử dụng cửa gỗ công nghiệp hàng đầu hiện nay_
Với nhiều năm hoạt động trong lĩnh vực sản xuất, bán,…nội thất và cửa các loại, FAMIDOOR là một trong những cái tên mà nhiều người nghĩ đến đầu tiên khi có ý định thi công cửa gỗ công nghiệp.



Có nhiều lý do khiến FAMIDOOR trở thành lựa chọn hàng đầu của khách hàng:

– Sản phẩm có đa dạng mẫu mã, kiểu dáng, đáp ứng mọi nhu cầu của khách hàng.

– Đội ngũ nhân viên FAMIDOOR chuyên nghiệp, hỗ trợ tận tình.

– Giá thành cạnh tranh nhất thị trường (bao gồm  giá cửa gỗ công nghiệp HDF Veneer, MDF,…)



Đặc biệt, quá trình thi công cửa diễn ra nhanh chóng, an toàn, hiệu quả, đảm bảo tiến độ. Trước khi bàn giao cho khách hàng, cửa được vệ sinh và kiểm tra kỹ lưỡng nhằm tránh mọi sai sót và mang đến cho khách hàng hài lòng cao nhất.




_Có nhiều lý do để khách hàng lựa chọn thi công cửa gỗ công nghiệp tại FAMIDOOR_
Bên cạnh đó, hệ thống xưởng, kho và showroom của công ty có mặt khắp các quận tại TP HCM. Vì vậy, khách hàng có thể thuận tiện tìm đến các điểm giao dịch.

*2. GIA HUY DOOR*



_GIA HUY DOOR là đơn vị thi công cửa gỗ công nghiệp được nhiều người biết đến_
Một đơn vị thi công cửa gỗ công nghiệp khác cũng rất được lòng khách hàng tại TP HCM cũng như trên cả nước là GIA HUY DOOR.



Luôn đặt quyền lợi và sự hài lòng của khách hàng lên trên hết, GIA HUY DOOR đặc biệt chú trọng đến cả chất lượng sản phẩm và dịch vụ. Cửa được sản xuất từ nguyên liệu có nguồn gốc rõ ràng, đảm bảo các yêu cầu nghiêm ngặt về chất lượng.




_Quá trình thi công cửa gỗ công nghiệp tại GIA HUY DOOR được thực hiện bởi đội ngũ thợ lành nghề_
Đồng thời, toàn bộ quá trình thi công cửa được thực hiện bởi đội ngũ thợ lành nghề, giàu kinh nghiệm lẫn chuyên môn. Do đó, công ty luôn nhận được sự đánh giá cao từ khách hàng.



Xem thêm: NHỮNG MẪU CỬA GỖ CÔNG NGHIỆP DÀNH CHO KHÁCH SẠN

*3. CỬA GỖ SÀI GÒN*



_Khách hàng đánh giá cao sự chuyên nghiệp của dịch vụ thi công cửa gỗ công nghiệp của CỬA GỖ SÀI GÒN_
CỬA GỖ SÀI GÒN cũng không phải là cái tên xa lạ với nhiều người. Nhiều năm qua, công ty ngày càng khẳng định được vị thế của mình trên thị trường. Điều này chứng tỏ qua việc khách hàng của CỬA GỖ SÀI GÒN bao gồm nhiều cá nhân, công ty, doanh nghiệp lớn – nhỏ tại TP HCM và khắp toàn quốc.



Ưu điểm nổi bật của CỬA GỖ SÀI GÒN là sở hữu đội ngũ chuyên viên và kỹ sư am hiểu sâu rộng về cửa, chất liệu, không gian, phong thủy. Do đó, khi lựa chọn CỬA GỖ SÀI GÒN, khách hàng sẽ được tư vấn kỹ lưỡng và báo giá cửa gỗ công nghiệp cụ thể để chọn được sản phẩm phù hợp với mong muốn và ngân sách.




_CỬA GỖ SÀI GÒN chú trọng đến từng khâu trong thi công cửa gỗ công nghiệp_
Việc thi công, lắp đặt cũng được chú trọng từng khâu, đảm bảo mang đến cho khách hàng sự hài lòng trên cả mong đợi.

*4. GIA PHÁT DOOR*



_Bên cạnh thi công cửa gỗ công nghiệp GIA PHÁT DOOR còn cung cấp cửa các loại_
GIA PHÁT DOOR chuyên thiết kế, thi công nội thất và cửa các loại. Bằng kinh nghiệm, kiến thức và sự chuyên nghiệp của mình, công ty có thể thi công cửa gỗ công nghiệp tại nhà ở, biệt thự, cao ốc,…mà không gặp phải bất kỳ khó khăn nào.



Chi phí thấp, hỗ trợ nhiệt tình, tận tâm là vài trong số những lý do khiến GIA PHÁT DOOR được nhiều khách hàng tin tưởng và dành nhiều tình cảm yêu mến.




_Khách hàng ngoại tỉnh cũng có thể yên tâm thi công cửa gỗ công nghiệp tại GIA PHÁT DOOR_
Ngoài ra, công ty cũng áp dụng chính sách vận chuyển và lắp đặt đối với khách hàng ngoại tình nên những khách không ở tại TP HCM cũng có thể yên tâm lựa chọn GIA PHÁT DOOR.

*5. SAIGONDOOR*



_Dịch vụ thi công cửa gỗ công nghiệp của SAIGONDOOR có nhiều ưu điểm_
Sẽ là một thiếu sót nếu bỏ qua cái tên SAIGONDOOR trong danh sách những đơn vị thi công cửa gỗ công nghiệp tại TP HCM uy tín và chất lượng.



Dịch vụ thi công cửa gỗ công nghiệp tại đây được khách hàng đánh giá cao bởi:

– Quá trình thi công chuyên nghiệp với các bước: tư vấn và chọn mẫu, báo giá cửa và đặt hàng, sản xuất và lắp đặt, hoàn thiện và thanh toán.

– Khách hàng có thể dễ dàng thanh toán và kiểm soát tiến trình thực hiện.

– Cửa được thi công, lắp đặt bởi SAIGONDOOR vận hành êm ái, chắc chắn.

– Chính sách hậu mãi cực tốt.




_Cửa gỗ công nghiệp do SAIGONDOOR thi công bền đẹp, vận hành êm ái_
Chưa hết, tại SAIGONDOOR còn có nhiều chương trình ưu đãi vô cùng hấp dẫn thường xuyên diễn ra.


----------

